# iBook G4 : 800 Mhz ou 933 Mhz



## bcatt (10 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur le forum. J'ai à la maison un vieux iMac Graphite G3 400 Mhz 384 Mo de RAM ... sous Panther, on commence à ramer ...

Je me suis donc mis en quête d'un portable (histoire de pouvoir m'allonger dans mon canaper aussi ...). Les powerbook sont très beaux, mais vraiment trop chers pour mon utilisation. De plus grâce à ce forum j'ai découvert le iMic qui permet d'avoir une entrée audio sur iBook, et c'était là mon principal problème.

J'hésite donc entre le 12'' 800 Mhz et le 14'' 933 Mhz (je ne parle pas du 1 GHz, ayant lu sur le forum que les perf se valaient). En faisant abstraction de la taille de l'écran, est ce que quelqu'un a une idée de la différence de perf ? Et de la durée de vie de la batterie ?

Merci d'avance !!!


----------



## semac (10 Décembre 2003)

J'ai la chance d'avoir un Ibook 14" en 933 GENIAL c'est simple !
En fait la batterie ne durera pas plus longtemps sur un 12 que sur un 14 car celle du 14 est plus puissante, par contre coté perf. tu peux espérer une différence assez marqué entre le 800 et le 933, le 933 est d'autant plus intéressant que la cache de niveau 2 est faible et il n'y a pas de cache de niveau 3 donc mieux vaux miser sur un processeur le plus rapide possible afin de compenser un maximum cette faiblesse en cache.
Et puis il faut reconnaître que la dalle du 14 est super confortable alors que celle du 12 me semble plus limite pour un usage régulier !
Enfin mon avis c'est tout naturellement dirigé vers le 14" et je n'ai aucun regret aujourd'hui bien au contraire.


----------



## bcatt (11 Décembre 2003)

Je suis allé voir tout cela à la FNAC aujourd'hui. De fait, le iBook G4 14'' est très agréable. Grande impression de fluidité visuelle ; je trouve que le clavier est ultra agréable ; enfin j'ai l'impression qu'il chauffe très peu.

Evidemment le vendeur a essayé de me refourguer un Powerbook 12'' (mais oui c'est mieux, il y a un graveur DVD, la possiblité de gérer un 2e écran, une entrée audio, 80 Go de DD, cache L2 plus important ...)

Mais bon, vu mon utilisation (MP3, photo, bureautique, et bientôt un peu de Midi), je me satisfairai du iBook 14'' ... et demain c'est la journée -6% ! Youpla !

En tout cas merci pour le conseil.


----------



## semac (11 Décembre 2003)

Bravo pour ton analyse, c'est très important d'être capable de juger de ses besoins sans se laisser guider par le "plusmieuxque l'autre" et oui on a souvent tendance à prendre au dessus de ses besoins mais tu verras tu ne seras pas déçu, c'est une super machine, il y a un léger chaud, non tiède sous le poignet gauche mais au bout de quelques temps et jamais chaud juste tiède.

Sinon en 14" il est génial !!!!!!


----------



## melaure (11 Décembre 2003)

Certes, mais si tu cherches quelque chose de léger c'est le 12" le plus intéressant. D'ailleurs l'iBook 14" est plus lourd qu'un Powerbook 15", ce qui n'est pas terrible ...


----------



## semac (11 Décembre 2003)

tout à fait d'accord, c'est ce que je dis plus haut il est très important de connaître ses priorités pour faire son choix et de ne pas se laisser emporter par "je veux le plusss mieux"


----------



## Sir (11 Décembre 2003)

C'est comme tout !!!


----------



## dany (11 Décembre 2003)

j'avais besoin d'un portable facile à porter !, j'ai choisi l'ibook 12 il y a 3 semaines et je ne le regrette pas pas car il rentre sans pb dans ma sacoche et aux heures de pointe dans le métro et que je suis debout, je ne le sent pas et son prix aussi est moins lourd ! à part ça pour moi il est parfait comme qualité voila @+


----------



## Nine (12 Décembre 2003)

Salut tt le monde,

Comme bcatt je compte acheter un ibook et comme lui j'hésite entre le 800 et 933.

J'ai les mêmes besoins que lui donc pas de powerbook, mais je suis très attiré par le coté "facile à transporter" du 12".

Là où je m'interroge c'est sur le long terme, je veux un portable qui puisse fonctionner assez rapidement et qui vive assez longtemps. Donc coté performance lequel choisir.

D'un autre coté, j'ai peur que 30Go de disque dur du 12", se soit un peu léger, une fois tous les prog "classique" installés, reste-til encore beaucoup de place ?


----------



## Mulder (12 Décembre 2003)

Nine a dit:
			
		

> Là où je m'interroge c'est sur le long terme, je veux un portable qui puisse fonctionner assez rapidement et qui vive assez longtemps. Donc coté performance lequel choisir.
> 
> D'un autre coté, j'ai peur que 30Go de disque dur du 12", se soit un peu léger, une fois tous les prog "classique" installés, reste-til encore beaucoup de place ?



Pour le premier point je dirais qu'en matière de matériel informatique il faut s'en remettre au célèbre dicton : "Sitôt acheté, déjà dépassé!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le second point, il est à noter qu'un achat sur l'Apple Store permet d'avoir un disque de 40 voire 60 Go. C'est vrai que 30 ça peut très vite être juste mais ça dépend évidemment des besoins. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon un bon DD externe est aussi une bonne solution ultérieure.


----------



## Nine (12 Décembre 2003)

Ouais je suis d'accord avec le dicton mais en ce qui concerne Apple c'est moins vrai et c'est en partie pour ça que je désire switcher. 
Quand on voit à quel prix peut se revendre un ibook coquillage qui 3 ans, 6GO de DD ? ça fait plaisirs, avec un PC la question ne se pose pas c'est inrevendable à moins qu'il soit assez récent...


----------



## bcatt (12 Décembre 2003)

Franchement si tu es un switcher, je te conseille le 14'', à moins que tu n'aies une autre machine, et sauf si tu veux le trimbaler vraiment partout (auquel cas le 12'' est mieux).


----------



## melaure (12 Décembre 2003)

Le disque dur est facile à changer sur un iBook blanc. Tu peux acheter ton 12" et ramplacer le 30 Go par un 80 (voir + l'an prochain) quand tu seras à l'étroit. Et il y a aussi les disques externe 2"5 firewire autoalimenté qui sont petits, légers et pratiques.


----------



## Mulder (12 Décembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Le disque dur est facile à changer sur un iBook blanc.



Est-ce que "facile" est vraiment le mot le plus adapté ? Est-ce que "pas trop compliqué pour un courageux" ne correspondrait pas mieux à la réalité ?


----------



## mercutio (12 Décembre 2003)

Moi j'ai pris le G4 12", j'étais sceptique, ...j'ai fait le bon choix (moins cher, moins lourd, même ram et carte graphique,....)...les 250 euros économisés me permettront de changer plus vite de machine...

Franchement, pour voir une différnce de perf il faut au moins un écart de 50%, les 15% de diff (800-933) te permettront de gagner 1 fps sur UT 2003 et gagner 10 sec à l'encodage d'un cd entier... donc vraiment pas de quoi s'extasier.

Et avec ces 2,2 kg, le 12", je le trouve déjà lourd....mais si tu aimes bien le 14", c une bonne machine aussi. Tout dépend de ton utilisation....

Ah oui, si le prix de l'alu 12" n'est plus justifié, il est quand même vachement plus classe que mon ibook playmobil....


----------



## semac (12 Décembre 2003)

Vi vi vi un DD sur un portable n'est pas ce qu'on peut appeler "facile à changer" pour le commun des MacUsers
En ce qui concerne le choix entre un 12" ou un 14", c'est simple si tu envisages de te ballader tous les jours avec ou très souvent alors le 12" est pour toi dans le cas contraire prends le 14, il est mieux dans tous les autres secteur.
Moi j'ai choisi le 14" car plus rapide, DD plus grand, écran plus confortable, autonomie identique bref que des avantages mais le 12" est 600g plus léger et bien sur plus petit donc plus transportable.

Voili, voilà mais avant de faire ton choix je te conseil d'aller à la Fnac par exemple afin de voir à quoi ressemble les deux machines et ce que représente un écran 12" c'est pas très grand  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







a'y est j'ai fini


----------



## Mulder (12 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> un écran 12" c'est pas très grand



Voui mais comme sa résolution est la même que celle du 14" sa définition est meilleure.


----------



## semac (12 Décembre 2003)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Voui mais comme sa résolution est la même que celle du 14" sa définition est meilleure.



Oui et si tu prends un 3" c'est encore meilleur


----------



## Nine (12 Décembre 2003)

pas la peine de s'engueuler après tout ce n'est qu'un écran...


----------



## Mulder (12 Décembre 2003)

Nine a dit:
			
		

> pas la peine de s'engueuler après tout ce n'est qu'un écran...


On voit bien que tu ne sais pas ce que c'est quand on s'engueule. Sacrebleuscrogneugneuscramble


----------



## mercutio (12 Décembre 2003)

j'ai quand même oublier de préciser que le jour où j'ai acheté mon 12", le 933 n'était pas dispo (et j'étais parti sur le 14...)...

mais je ne regrette pas le 12".

En fait il n'y a pas de mauvais choix... Seuls inconvénients sur ces machines: l'absence d'entrée son et les 2 slots mémoire remplis et le look playmobi (mais qui est sympa tout de même)....


----------



## semac (12 Décembre 2003)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> On voit bien que tu ne sais pas ce que c'est quand on s'engueule. Sacrebleuscrogneugneuscramble



Oula c'est rien ça ! c'est de la roucoulade de moineau !!
non non non quand on s'engueule c'est non j'peux pas, bah c'est comme y dit Mulder mais en pire


----------



## melaure (12 Décembre 2003)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que "facile" est vraiment le mot le plus adapté ? Est-ce que "pas trop compliqué pour un courageux" ne correspondrait pas mieux à la réalité ?



Ta description correspond aussi à la réalité. C'est simplement que l'iBook est facile à coté d'autre machines (notament les iBooks coquillage)


----------



## Mulder (12 Décembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> C'est simplement que l'iBook est facile à coté d'autre machines (notament les iBooks coquillage)


Ok, d'accord ! Tout est relatif.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais qu'est-ce que c'était facile  sur les WallStreet tout de même.


----------



## semac (12 Décembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Ta description correspond aussi à la réalité. C'est simplement que l'iBook est facile à coté d'autre machines (notament les iBooks coquillage)



"Milaure et son coquillage" c'est un beau titre de bouquin ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai rarement, pour ne pas dire jamais, vu quelqu'un autant accrocs aux coquillage


----------



## melaure (12 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> "Milaure et son coquillage" c'est un beau titre de bouquin ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sauf pour que pour ma deuxième soeur, au lieu de lui acheter un iBook coquillage méga boosté, je lui ai pris un G4/800 12" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais c'est vrai que les coquillages restent bien plus joli. Je le garde pour ma collection.


----------



## semac (12 Décembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Sauf pour que pour ma deuxième soeur, au lieu de lui acheter un iBook coquillage méga boosté, je lui ai pris un G4/800 12"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep et puis c'est pour ta sur le nIbook tout neuf, le bon vieux coquillage il est pour qui hein MELAUUUUUURE !


----------



## bcatt (12 Décembre 2003)

Bon, c'est pas tout ça ... avec toutes ces réflexions philosophiques, il faut quand même que je vous dise que je suis allé acheter mon iBook G4 14'' ... et ben je suis bon pour le changer, j'ai un joli pixel mort en plein milieu de l'écran. mais à part ça, je suis RAVI !!! il est trop beau

( c'est sûr, sur un 3'' j'aurais peut être pas vu le problème)


----------



## Lodoss (12 Décembre 2003)

bcatt a dit:
			
		

> je suis allé acheter mon iBook G4 14'' ... et ben je suis bon pour le changer, j'ai un joli pixel mort en plein milieu de l'écran. mais à part ça, je suis RAVI !!! il est trop beau



Bin moi j'attends mon 12" et j'espère avoir plus de chance que toi


----------



## semac (12 Décembre 2003)

Je ne suis pas sur qu'ils vont te le changer pour un pixel mort il me semble savoir qu'il le change à partir de 3 pixels ou un truc du genre.


----------



## melaure (12 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Yep et puis c'est pour ta sur le nIbook tout neuf, le bon vieux coquillage il est pour qui hein MELAUUUUUURE !



Certes mais au moins l'encodage AAC ne sera pas trop lent pour elle. Quand à moi j'ai quand même mon TI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				bcatt a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est pas tout ça ... avec toutes ces réflexions philosophiques, il faut quand même que je vous dise que je suis allé acheter mon iBook G4 14'' ... et ben je suis bon pour le changer, j'ai un joli pixel mort en plein milieu de l'écran. mais à part ça, je suis RAVI !!! il est trop beau
> 
> ( c'est sûr, sur un 3'' j'aurais peut être pas vu le problème)



Tu ne pourras pas le changer maintenant que tu es parti avec (à moins que tu ne l'ai acheté à la Fnac). C'est pour cela que lors de mon achat chez CLG, j'ai fait déballer la machine et j'ai vérifier les pixels et le trackpad plus le lecteur optique.


----------



## bcatt (12 Décembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne pourras pas le changer maintenant que tu es parti avec (à moins que tu ne l'ai acheté à la Fnac). C'est pour cela que lors de mon achat chez CLG, j'ai fait déballer la machine et j'ai vérifier les pixels et le trackpad plus le lecteur optique.



Quelle chance donc, je l'ai acheté à la FNAC !!! pendant 15 jours on peut faire échanger le matériel. Compte sur moi pour tout faire déballer ce soir avant de repartir avec le nouveau.


----------



## decoris (13 Décembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Le disque dur est facile à changer sur un iBook blanc.



MOUAHHHHAHAAAHHAHAAAA!

j'en connais un qui va vouloir te tuer si il tente ça sans savoir dans quoi il s'engage...( voir lien dans ma signature )


----------



## melaure (13 Décembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> MOUAHHHHAHAAAHHAHAAAA!
> 
> j'en connais un qui va vouloir te tuer si il tente ça sans savoir dans quoi il s'engage...( voir lien dans ma signature )



Il ne faut pas être un Gaston Lagaffe, c'est tout


----------



## KloDo (13 Décembre 2003)

Coucou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ma part, cela fait maintenant 4jours que j'ai switché sur un iBook 12" - 40Go, 640Mo, AE &amp; BT.
Le choix a été assez rapide pour la taille de l'écran, étant donné que d'une part je cherchais un portable facile à bouger, que d'autre part j'ai eu le loisir de bosser longtemps sur un Nec 12" en 1024 sans que ça me pose trop de problème... Et que surtout j'ai un LCD 17" @home.

Maintenant, j'hésite quand même toujours à appliquer le patch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin voila... C'est vraiment un régal... Et perso je prefère plus l'état d'esprit iBook (petit portable sympa, fun, djeunZ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) que PowerBook, très (trop) sérieux.

Sinon, en utilisation normale effectivement il est tiède, mais dès qu'il travaille un peu ou quand je lis un cd, il devient quand même chaud.

Mais qu'est-ce que je l'aime ce portable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Arf... Le temps de taper ça, iTunes vient de planter


----------



## decoris (13 Décembre 2003)

KloDo a dit:
			
		

> Coucou
> 
> 
> 
> ...



itunes n'a encore JAMAIS planté chez moi!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comment t'as fait ton compte?


----------



## ToMacLaumax (14 Décembre 2003)

hello
va faire un tour sur macbidouille il y a un "bench" sur l'ibook G4 933...

surprenant parrait-il


----------

